# Gesicht kommt aus Wand



## kingkroll (4. November 2004)

hoi,
ich brauche ganz dringend hilfe,
hat jemand ne idee wie ich so nen effekt hinbekomme

http://www.erazorblade.de/wandgesicht.jpg


am liebsten wäre es mir wenn man das mit fireworks machen könnte ^^
ich hab jetzt schon stundenlang rumprobiert, aber nur mit mäßigem erfolg.


greetz

P.S. eure seite is echt hamma goil ^^


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2004)

Auaha ... nur zwei Worte: »viel Arbeit«
Scheint Handarbeit zu sein. Das ist nicht nur ein »Effekt«, es ist eine ganze Armada an Techniken, die da einfließen.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. November 2004)

Das Gesicht als solches scheint mit einem 3D-Programm modelliert zu sein... die Handarbeit wird m.E dann knifflig, wo es um diese "Falten" in der Wand (also den Übergang) geht. Versuch mal, Gesicht und Falten im Modus "Helligkeit" auf die Wand zu legen und dann ggf. ein wenig mit kleiner Werkzeugspitze mit dem Abwedler bzw. Nachbelichter Konturen reinzubringen. Ist aber, wie schon gesagt, viel Fummelei...

Gruß

P.S.: die selbe Kombilösung für Kontaktlinsen habe ich auch ne Zeitlang benutzt (dachte mir sofort, dass mir da was bekannt vorkommt    )
.


----------



## kingkroll (5. November 2004)

hoi,
jo danke erstma für die neuen ideen, werd ich gleich ma ausprobieren.

was ich gestern noch versucht habe, war das ich mit dem verwischen werkzeug und reliefprägung den übergang von wand zu gesicht hinbekomme.
hat zwar nicht ganz den gewünschten effekt hervorgerufen, aber einen anderen der auch nicht schlecht aussah ^^.

ich versuch das jetzt ma anders, ich such mir nen fotoapparat und mach nen foto und bearbeite das nach. das müsste das ganze vereinfachern. weil von 3D progs hab ich absolut kein plan ^^


----------



## X-trOn (8. November 2004)

Hmm also wenn du mich fragst is das Bild zu 100% mit nem 3D Prog gemacht, vielleicht gerade mal in PS nachbearbeitet. Die einzige Möglichkeit(die ich kenn!) sowas in PS hinzubekommen is nämlich die ganzen Falten mit der Hand (also Zeichenbrett, usw) zu Brushen, und das is zieeeeemlich viel arbeit für son kleines Bildchen.....


Greatz
X-trOn


----------

